# Searching for 1st knife. Seeking advice!



## Hugh03 (Mar 30, 2020)

I have completed the questionaire below in hopes of recieving some advice on what knife to buy first in order to learn using and sharpening as a hobby. 

Any recommendations are greatly appteciated!


LOCATION
What country are you in?

*Southern Indiana, United States*



KNIFE TYPE
What type of knife are you interested in (e.g., chef’s knife, slicer, boning knife, utility knife, bread knife, paring knife, cleaver)?

*Chefs Knife, mainly Gyutos with a slight interest in Nakiris*

Are you right or left handed?

*Right, probably good to note that my hands are large. For perspective, glove size is 12, ring size is about 15*

Are you interested in a Western handle (e.g., classic Wusthof handle) or Japanese handle?

*Octagonal seems best, have never held one tho*

What length of knife (blade) are you interested in (in inches or millimeters)?

*180mm to 240mm*

Do you require a stainless knife? (Yes or no)

*No, would prefer Carbon*

What is your absolute maximum budget for your knife?

*For a beginner, $50-$150...? Will be learning how to sharpen with this knife as well.*



KNIFE USE
Do you primarily intend to use this knife at home or a professional environment?

*Home cooking*

What are the main tasks you primarily intend to use the knife for (e.g., slicing vegetables, chopping vegetables, mincing vegetables, slicing meats, cutting down poultry, breaking poultry bones, filleting fish, trimming meats, etc.)? (Please identify as many tasks as you would like.)

*Slicing, chopping, and mincing veggies. Breaking down, slicing, and trimming larger pieces of meat.*

What knife, if any, are you replacing?

*None*

Do you have a particular grip that you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for the common types of grips.)

*The few knives I have held, pinch grip seems the most comfortable.*

What cutting motions do you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for types of cutting motions and identify the two or three most common cutting motions, in order of most used to least used.)

*Chop, push cutting, rocking*

What improvements do you want from your current knife? If you are not replacing a knife, please identify as many characteristics identified below in parentheses that you would like this knife to have.)

*N/A*

Better aesthetics (e.g., a certain type of finish; layered/Damascus or other pattern of steel; different handle color/pattern/shape/wood; better scratch resistance; better stain resistance)?

*I like the look of Damscus quite a bit, but wouldn't need one out of the gate to get started. No reservation on handle wood.*

Comfort (e.g., lighter/heavier knife; better handle material; better handle shape; rounded spine/choil of the knife; improved balance)?

*Good balance would be appreciated, could be a bit blade heavy. Straight choil I believe, what ever is easiest to sharpen*

Ease of Use (e.g., ability to use the knife right out of the box; smoother rock chopping, push cutting, or slicing motion; less wedging; better food release; less reactivity with food; easier to sharpen)?

*Ease of sharpening*

Edge Retention (i.e., length of time you want the edge to last without sharpening)?

*Decent to Good retention, sharpen once a month or two after daily use, if its plausible*



KNIFE MAINTENANCE
Do you use a bamboo, wood, rubber, or synthetic cutting board? (Yes or no.)

*Yes, wooden*

Do you sharpen your own knives? (Yes or no.)

*Will be, yes*

If not, are you interested in learning how to sharpen your knives? (Yes or no.)

Are you interested in purchasing sharpening products for your knives? (Yes or no.)

*No, have a friend that has some quality whetstones*



SPECIAL REQUESTS/COMMENTS


----------



## leminh247 (Apr 11, 2020)

I think a Wakui or Tanaka Blue 2 from knivesandstones are good for your preference. James price is one of the best on the market.


----------



## Benuser (Apr 12, 2020)

I would get a decent, basic carbon steel 240mm knife for your first sharpening. https://japanesechefsknife.com/products/fujiwara-kanefusa-fkh-series-high-carbon-steel-gyuto-knife
Most knives will require one or two full sharpening sessions out of the box, unless you find a retailer who is prepared to give it a first stone sharpening. Factory edges are often weak and unpredictable. There's an edge, often all you can say about it.
Best get rid of it as soon as possible. 
With daily home use a full sharpening once in two months is perfectly possible if you maintain the edge in good condition by a few light edge leading strokes on the finest stone every few days. So, you will anyway need a fine stone at home. I use myself a small piece of Belgian Brocken for that purpose — grit about 3-4k.


----------

